# Too close for comfort



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

A few weekends ago, while wading with my boyfriend, he spotted a large shark off to his right. It was getting closer, so he told me to come stand behind him... which I did calmly. Once I reached him, I peeked over his shoulder to see the shark and nearly came unglued when I saw how big it was. 

It was the biggest shark I have ever seen in person... It was every bit of eight feet and came well within thirty feet of us. I didn't exactly have that warm fuzzy feeling, so I stood there and watched it until it faded out of sight and then headed to the boat; by the time I was within arms reach of it I happily threw my intact self over the side of it and laid there like it was the promised land. 

That little encounter had me rattled for hours and really got me thinking... I don't know what I would have done if my boyfriend hadn't been wading near me, or if the shark had come any closer... I especially don't know what I would have done with a stringer full of fish... I could be wrong, but I feel like our empty stringers saved us from having a real problem that morning.

I wonder how others would react, or have reacted when faced with the presence of a large shark. Would you stand still, keep fishing, slowly make your way to land/boat, or go on fishing like the shark's not even there? And what to do if the shark was aggressive or circling? What do you do with a stringer full of fish? Hold it up over the water, release them, or hope to high heaven that the shark will leave it alone? 

Twenty questions... 

And yes, I realize that I am a "visitor" to the waters I'm wading in, and I know that encounters with all of the creatures in it are inevitable... but that was a really BIG one!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I would lift the fish out of the water & hope the boat wasn't a mile away like it always is. Then ease on to the boat.


----------



## cominahead (Sep 15, 2011)

I like to calmy tell my buddy hey look over there. then push him down and run like hell. haha joking. I would bite a trouts head off and throw it in dif direction to get shark to go away.


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

Rubberback said:


> I would lift the fish out of the water & hope the boat wasn't a mile away like it always is. Then ease on to the boat.


Exactly... I remember thinking that it might as well have been parked in Africa, because that's what it felt like.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Jesus walked on water,we cant always be prepared to let that stringer go friend we are not there food we share the same prey.Glad yall are ok.


----------



## tcbayman (Apr 27, 2006)

Its kind of like being chased by a bear. You don't have to be faster than the bear just not the slowest in the group. Always wade with someone slower than you.


----------



## Minnow Pause (Sep 4, 2013)

Also, always get the stringer that is the straight piece of metal that you loop through your belt from the underside. Don't get the ones I've seen with the hook. If worse comes to worse, just pull your stringer loose. They're cheap and there are plenty more fish to be had.

Same logic also applies to boyfriends.


----------



## FishFinder (May 25, 2004)

I have had many shark encounters wade fishing. Most of them have been at San Luis Pass. The 2 I will never forget are: Was wading the edge of a 6' gut and had a trout blow up and my top water. Trout was pushing 7lbs. As soon as was about to hand grab her a 7' bull shark exploded out of the water and took her entire body off right behind the head with my hand about 8" away.

Other time, was at SLP and had a nice stringer of fish. Had about a 6' black tip circling me for about 10 minutes or so. It would come in anywhere from 10-20' away in it's circles. I finally decided when it was the farthest away that I would release the stringer and make bee-line for the boat behind me. I released the stringer when it was about 20' in front of me with the boat behind. Sure enough, after releasing the stringer a few seconds later it was chowing down on my stringer with me heading to the boat. Had a limit of reds and 6 trout on the stringer so the fish kept it busy while I was making my brisk 1/4 mile wade. Still miss that **** stringer!


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

first, never string a bleeding fish. they will find you. one time in w matty, i had a 6' bull almost hit my knee caps, well maybe not that close but i coulda poked him with my rod tip. i was in waist deep water and swear my whole body cleared the water for at least a few seconds. before my feet hit bottom that shark was long gone. mostly they don't want to mess with you, but that whole thing changes with blood in the water. lastly, never string a bleeding fish...


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Not a THING you could do*

Large coastal sharks are FAST as lightning - IF one wanted a taste not much you could do - fortunately for most of us sharks pretty much ignore Human flesh - but its a good idea NOT to be bleeding when wading wet - picking a stringer out of the water is a WRONG move - because by the time you notice a shark the scent is already all around you and clinging to your clothes - - DUMP the stringer on the float and wade shallower if you can and head for the boat if possible - I have had plenty of shark encounters while wading - only 1 large bull acted like she was more interested in me - in the surf off Cedar Bayou after she gulped down my stringer - she was obviously about to pup and just a tad slow as I scrambled for shallow water.

You are more likely to get hurt by a stingray in a hurry to get away from the shark than for the shark to attack you -

Some Bull sharks have learned wading humans = easy meals in several spots around Matagorda bay.

Face down the shark and use your rod butt as a club if need be.


----------



## txwader247 (Sep 2, 2005)

I am guessing this was your first experience, but I could be wrong. I hate to say it, but I really don't get nervous around sharks anymore because I encounter them so often. I was scared the first time I saw a sting ray, and now they do not bother me (although I have a healthy respect for them). Sharks are kind of the same way for me. I have grown up fishing Matagorda and in the last 6 years I have lost countless fish, 9 stringers, and no limbs or body parts. I truly believe the sharks have no interest in us. I have been "bumped" by what I assume was a bull shark and that scared the pis$ out of me, but I am still here to tell my story. There are dangers in everything we do and sharks will not keep me out of the water, but I do not blame anyone that does not wade fish out of fear, respect, etc.


----------



## Yellow.mouth (May 10, 2013)

If you have fish, thats what he wants. Ditch the fish and calmly move toward boat or shore and away from the fish. As mentioned, use rod or landing net as a deterrent if the sharks that close already. I would never try to quickly pull the fish away or holding the fish up out of the water...sharks know the fish are still there and have no problem breeching the surface for a meal. Invest in a floating cooler if you wade areas sharks regularly frequent (which includes most areas). Be smart and aware, but as mentioned, sharks probably rate behind drowning, bacteria, rays, etc as the biggest dangers to wade fishers.


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

FishFinder said:


> I have had many shark encounters wade fishing. Most of them have been at San Luis Pass. The 2 I will never forget are: Was wading the edge of a 6' gut and had a trout blow up and my top water. Trout was pushing 7lbs. As soon as was about to hand grab her a 7' bull shark exploded out of the water and took her entire body off right behind the head with my hand about 8" away.
> 
> Other time, was at SLP and had a nice stringer of fish. Had about a 6' black tip circling me for about 10 minutes or so. It would come in anywhere from 10-20' away in it's circles. I finally decided when it was the farthest away that I would release the stringer and make bee-line for the boat behind me. I released the stringer when it was about 20' in front of me with the boat behind. Sure enough, after releasing the stringer a few seconds later it was chowing down on my stringer with me heading to the boat. Had a limit of reds and 6 trout on the stringer so the fish kept it busy while I was making my brisk 1/4 mile wade. Still miss that **** stringer!


Oooooohhhh... Those stories gave me chills. We were near San Luis Pass.


----------



## Jaysand247 (Aug 19, 2012)

Stories like this are the reason I stay in the boat .


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

txwader247 said:


> I am guessing this was your first experience, but I could be wrong. I hate to say it, but I really don't get nervous around sharks anymore because I encounter them so often. I was scared the first time I saw a sting ray, and now they do not bother me (although I have a healthy respect for them). Sharks are kind of the same way for me. I have grown up fishing Matagorda and in the last 6 years I have lost countless fish, 9 stringers, and no limbs or body parts. I truly believe the sharks have no interest in us. I have been "bumped" by what I assume was a bull shark and that scared the pis$ out of me, but I am still here to tell my story. There are dangers in everything we do and sharks will not keep me out of the water, but I do not blame anyone that does not wade fish out of fear, respect, etc.


No, but it was the first time I've seen one that large... It was very intimidating; I don't think I'll ever be comfortable with sharks that big. Small ones are tolerable, but big ones scare me! Sting rays don't bother me... I've been surrounded by them several times in Port O'Connor... If they get you, it's an accident.


----------



## AndyThomas (May 26, 2012)

That is exactly why I constantly keep my stringer as far from me as possible! I would gladly dump a stringer to get my self back to the boat in one piece


----------



## yorky54 (Aug 10, 2012)

*Sharks in the Water*

I had a similar experience last year in the old cut on the East end of E Matty. 6 or 7 foot bull shark literally swimming right at me as I was standing on the edge of the drop off. I took my rod and slammed the water with it, yelled a couple of profanities and he blew out of there like his tail was on fire. Did a similar water slap in the Chandelier Islands when I was wade fishing the gulf side one trip. Work then as well. Sharks are very sensitive to changes in pressure and if you hit the water hard enough it gives them a bit of a shock. Don't know if that works all of the time but it worked twice for me.


----------



## txwader247 (Sep 2, 2005)

Reel Girl said:


> No, but it was the first time I've seen one that large... It was very intimidating; I don't think I'll ever be comfortable with sharks that big. Small ones are tolerable, but big ones scare me! Sting rays don't bother me... I've been surrounded by them several times in Port O'Connor... If they get you, it's an accident.


You could always do like my brother does around big sharks...just lie to yourself and swear it was a porpoise.


----------



## robolivar (Oct 7, 2011)

I brought a buddy down to beach spot for a week a few years ago. It was HOT. middle of july and the trout were thick on the beachfront. We got into some shad one day with tha casnet. Loaded up tha flowtroll and waded out lookin for some schoolies....i hung into the first blacktip of the day...wanted to keep (great grilled) so headed back to truck and heard some ruckus behind me...my buddy was in about waste deep water with that baitbucket of shad sloshin by his side. surrounded by small blacktips...dancin around slappin the water with his pole hollerin...i never laughed so hard!! Guess i shoulda put a longer lead on that flowtroll. Kinda glad i didnt tho...city folk need a lil wild in their lives.


----------



## duckmania (Jun 3, 2014)

Sharks!! They seem to be far worse up around POC than down around Rockport and Port A. Someone caught a 10 ft. bull shark off Mud Island about 6 yrs ago, that got everyones attention. I've seen a few in Aransas, but they were small. 
A couple of years ago and friend and I were at Big Shell in late August, we were hammering the fish in the first gut, great day. I was wading lateral to the shoreline and saw a huge shark in a wave close to my buddy. He was landing a fish, I whistled at him and told him to back up. He never saw the shark but it was very close to him. We called it a day and headed home. Great trip.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

A few years ago my partner and I were fishing a turney behind SLP and catching some Trout when he hooked up with a Mac. He got it and started to reach for the fish when a 6' Bull Shark it almost out of his hands. We have had several Shark encounters there fishing the guts. He said, " we are out of here".


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> started to reach for the fish when a 6' Bull Shark it almost out of his hands.


Yup. That's when I started carrying a Boga or a landing net lol. Don't want to lose fingers or my hand.

Slapping them with my rod has always worked but then a .357 works really well too and gives other sharks something to do while I fish. 

TH


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

Trouthunter said:


> Yup. That's when I started carrying a Boga or a landing net lol. Don't want to lose fingers or my hand.
> 
> Slapping them with my rod has always worked but then a .357 works really well too and gives other sharks something to do while I fish.
> 
> TH


I've heard that slapping the water scares them, but it seems like the splashing/commotion could be confused with an animal that's struggling... which = prey ...No?


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Reel Girl said:


> Exactly... I remember thinking that it might as well have been parked in Africa, because that's what it felt like.


I hear ya. You could empty your stringer & move on. But I want my catch. But if you throw your catch away you might be safer. I ain't doing that.:fish:


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

bubbas kenner said:


> Jesus walked on water,we cant always be prepared to let that stringer go friend we are not there food we share the same prey.Glad yall are ok.


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

tcbayman said:


> Its kind of like being chased by a bear. You don't have to be faster than the bear just not the slowest in the group. Always wade with someone slower than you.


Or hop onto your BF shoulder and feet of water?


----------



## SoulSurfer (Jun 5, 2006)

Reel Girl said:


> Oooooohhhh... Those stories gave me chills. We were near San Luis Pass.


That's scary funny because I had a close encounter with a shark this last weekend on Sat. 6/14 near SLP bayside south shoreline also. I got to my spot while it was still dark and sunrise was about 20min out. I was wade-fishing in crotch deep water & caught a decent trout about 20-21" on a FatBoy, right when the sun was coming up. It was hooked outside its face, but was bleeding when I strung it up. Switched to a spook jr. later cause it was slick calm & saw some mullet being chased on top. Got some enormous blowups but no hookups. I'm thinking gotta be a big red or jackfish. Cuz these blowups were way to big & violent. About 15 minutes later, I saw a big wake coming towards me and only about an inch or two of the tail-fin sticking out of the water. Never saw the dorsal fin. The wake made a beeline towards the end of my stringer which was thankfully stretched out away from me. It's one of those slick plastic stringers & I barely grabbed da stringer with my right hand & then felt the shark hit & it almost yanked me off my feet. The stringer finally popped loose from my FnH belt & the metal point almost hit me in the face, cause I was doubled over from the pull of the shark. The water around me just exploded with thrashing & whitewater. I muttered to myself, "Please, chomp off the trout, but leave my **** stringer behind you bastard." I watched my white stringer float circle me once & then hauled butt north towards Chocolate bayou with a big ole wake. I never saw the size of the shark, but felt its force when it yanked my stringer around. It was probably a 5-6 footer. Caught nada the rest of the morning.
If anyone found an Academy blue H2O plastic stringer that's not too chewed up in West Bay near SLP this past weekend, I want it back! LMAO.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Yellow.mouth (May 10, 2013)

Reel girl, i agree with your thinking regarding slapping the water. It might deter a passive shark, but i think it could also trigger one thats already in "feeding mode". Safer to leave the area quickly and calmly.


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

TranTheMan said:


> Or hop onto your BF shoulder and feet of water?


Haha, don't think for a second that it didn't occur to me.... He loves me so much that he probably would have let me! Lol


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

I almost hate to ask this question as I was wading in Port O'Connor a couple of weeks ago with sharks all around us, but has anyone heard of or know anybody that's been bitten while wading?. I never have.....


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

You might tell him instead of wading he needs to get you one of the little 10 ft pescador kayaks that will fit right on his boat so you can kayak while he wades.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

BretE said:


> I almost hate to ask this question as I was wading in Port O'Connor a couple of weeks ago with sharks all around us, but has anyone heard of or know anybody that's been bitten while wading?. I never have.....


There was this time on the Long Lease that I had a trout that bit my ....rs


----------



## Shady Walls (Feb 20, 2014)

Heard of it, nothing verified. Think I got a pic of some trout that got hit on my stringer somewhere on here. Had 6 good trout came out with one an a half. Been hit more than once, keep stringer loose and make sure it's plenty long, it happens! Never tie a bait bucket to yourself, I get nervous just watching some of the people in the surf with bait buckets an short stringers.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Sharks*

I'm with ya, I much rather wade with gators than sharks. Most important thing is to stay calm, no splashing, make sure your stringer can easily be released and if he gets to close poke him with your rod and it gets your fish let him have them.

I still wade but I will not wade certain areas like the Bolivar pocket after what I saw in there last year. Still fish there but only out of the boat. It's more unnerving when you can't see them.


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

BretE said:


> I almost hate to ask this question as I was wading in Port O'Connor a couple of weeks ago with sharks all around us, but has anyone heard of or know anybody that's been bitten while wading?. I never have.....


Yep, one of my dad's friend's sons (was already grown, not a little boy) was attacked while wading... The shark bit him on his... Ummm, rump roast. Took a large chunk out of him, but he lived. I don't know exactly what went down prior to the attack, but I'm pretty sure that guy doesn't fish anymore.

I must be crazy to still wade after knowing that...


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Reel Girl said:


> Yep, one of my dad's friend's sons (was already grown, not a little boy) was attacked while wading... The shark bit him on his... Ummm, rump roast. Took a large chunk out of him, but he lived. I don't know exactly what went down prior to the attack, but I'm pretty sure that guy doesn't fish anymore.
> 
> I must be crazy to still wade after knowing that...


Great.....thanks for that post!.....:tongue:


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

BretE said:


> Great.....thanks for that post!.....:tongue:


Lol. Anytime! I probably could have spared everyone that one...


----------



## FlounderSeeker (Feb 11, 2009)

Haha this is great... You'd be surprised by how many sharks are there that you don't even see, but using a do-net instead of a stringer can help when wading near a channel or pass. If a big shark really wants it, he'll get it anyway. Whichever you choose, just make sure you have some kind of quick release.


----------



## Aggie87 (Jun 2, 2010)

I fish the guts a lot behind bird island all the time at the pass and its loaded with sharks.. I've had close calls back there and heard many stories from the old timers that will give u the chills and make u think twice if them fish are worth it...I've always referred to that spot as shark alley.. Lost count on how many trout I've seen reeled in and there just be a head on the line but I cant seem to stay in the boat


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*Here is a shark story I wrote a few years ago...*

Fishing the Third Bar....OR Close Encounters of the Turd Kind...

Someone sent me a private message and wanted to hear the stories....so come on Speckledred...You or I can start a new thread in the morning and tell our stories, or on this string. LOL

First Story...

I have always been self employed, and had lots of time for fishing with my Pop who was retired. We would go to POC, where we had a house at Jackson and 11 th. Every once in a while, the surf would get "just right", clear water to the beach, and trout in every wave. This trip we had "cousin Bob" down with us, and 4 or 5 days to fish. This was prolly mid 70's.

The first day we had run into "a trout on every cast" at the base of the west big jetties, wading, on the 2ond sand bar. In no time we had sacked three limits of 20 each trout...nothing big, mostly 16" to 23". We were back at the house by 11:00, gilled and gutted them, iced them down, and took the rest of the day off. Please realize, this was a different time and place than today...we sold trout....$.50 a lb. gilled and gutted, heads on. 60 Trout, @ 2# ea equaled, about a $60 day, FOR HAVING FUN!!

We had big plans for the next day, and did our usual, went to the surf, we would drop off each other about 150 yds apart, until the last guy anchored the boat, and waded away from it. The last guy would get the boat and pick up the other two, when finished fishing. Kinda "leap frogging" each other.

They dropped me off first, on the third bar, just west of Pass Cavallo, in crystal clear water...could see your shoe stings in titty deep water.

I promptly landed 3 trout, and strung them, while wading west towards the boat. Pretty soon, I noticed a 6' shark circling me,....not out there 10' or 15' but close, REAL close. I would poke at his eye with my rod, but in a few minutes, he would mosey off, but pretty soon he would be back. In a few minutes he had a buddy about the same size with him. I untied stringer from belt loop, and held in my mouth...just in case.

I hooked another trout and just about the time I was ready to grab him, he jumped out of the water about 1' in front of me......with one of the 6' sharks right behind him, about 1/2 out of the water. I wore glasses then, and his splash coved my glasses with water. I said "Whoa hoss, never had that happen before!"

I scratched that trout and lure and retied. When I looked up...there were three sharks within 6' of me circling. The "newcomer" was about 10' or 12'. Now I am getting nervous, REAL nervous. I said to myself, "Are all these sharks possessed or starving?" Never had them act like this?

THEN it dawned on me!! We had a low fish cleaning table, and the day before, we would clean trout with our wet jeans on....a lot of the slime and blood drained off the table and soaked the front of our jeans. We would hose them off when through, hang them over the banister of the porch, take a shower and break out the Scotch. Use the same "wading" pants for several days of fishing....we were clean, but the pants prolly got a little "ripe".

I was on the third bar, prolly a 30' swim from the 2ond bar, and I was a "chum bucket" for sharks. Slapping the fins, poking rod at eyes, had little effect...they would swim off for a minute or two and be right back.

HMMMMM.......what to do? Cousin Bob, had anchored the boat on the 2ond bar, and was fishing the 2ond bar...prolly 1/4 mile from me. At any rate, had to get back to 2ond bar. Catching 20 trout assumed 2ond position on my priority list.

Sharks donâ€™t eat people, I wasn't worried about that, but my hand flashing in the water while side stroking back to the 2ond bar might look like a trout to them, especially with me smelling like a dead trout.

Oh, well, all my fishing buddies, 300 yds down the bars, and wading away from me. No help at hand. I turned my 3 trout loose, so I wouldn't be trolling for sharks while swimming, and said **** the torpedoes, full steam ahead, and headed for the 2ond bar.

The good news is, I made it with no probs. The bad news was, I ainâ€™t going on the third bar the rest of this trip! Got back to the boat, and had a couple of cold ones, until I thought Pop and Bob, were through fishing...and went and picked them up on the 2ond bar. They both had 12 to 15 trout apiece----me -0-, and I got razzed, about being chased out of the water by a couple of "little ole sharks"!! LOL

The trout were mostly over with the next day....skipjacks, mackerel, and jackfish....still had fun with them tho!

Ok, I started it, you old timers come on with the stories!!

Later
R3F


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

Wade fishing = run ins with sharks.
I have stories that would make some people stop wade fishing. I have been knocked down by a shark more than once. Those moments nearly made me have to change my shorts.
Most important is to remain calm and make smart moves.

I do not like gators either. Had a few runs in with them too. They always seem to show up between me and the boat.

Not a wading story but. Once fishing out of a small skiff out of Everglades City, we had to push gators away from the boat with a paddle. They were chasing our fish to the boat and would try to come over the side. Happened many times that day.


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

SpeckReds said:


> Wade fishing = run ins with sharks.
> I have stories that would make some people stop wade fishing. I have been knocked down by a shark more than once. Those moments nearly made me have to change my shorts.
> Most important is to remain calm and make smart moves.
> 
> ...


Gators! Yep, that's another one... In POC one time, I was fishing with my father and cousins and there was one in between us and the boat... All I could say was, "I hope they like Oreos!" because that's all I had on me. Lol


----------



## Capt sharky (Feb 22, 2012)

Get a 45 and a shark baskett and extra underwear


----------



## Topgun95 (May 12, 2011)

My question is... Why climb out of a perfectly good dry boat? lol


----------



## Blueshoes (Jan 24, 2013)

dont let actually seeing a shark get you too worried, if youve ever spent any time out in the surf casting for specs and crossed the first or second gut, then most likely youve already had multiple run ins with large sharks and just didnt know it. They arent out there to scare and gnaw on people I promise lol. 

I am much more afraid of rays


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Have been close to or around sharks alot in my lifetime, especially in younger high school surfing days. We would surf all over SPI, from the jetties to Andie Bowie park, we would disregard the small ones and keep surfing, but on a couple of occasions we saw 8-9 footers, we would carefully paddle in to shore w/our feet up in the air!

On one occasion while wading @ Boca Chica beach surf, 2 of my cousins were throwing dead shrimp on the bottom and I was throwing an long 2 hook red worm w/a white tail. Upon a retrieve of my worm, I saw a big dorsal fin emerge behind my lure and yelled SHARK!! We turned around and hightailed it back to shore, I stepped in a deep hole and lost my footing and dropped my original green Penn Spinfisher, I thought of stopping to pick it up, but the adrenaline kept me haulin arse to shore. My father and uncles laughed at us when we told them what had just happened and luckily one of my uncles was able to fish out my rod/reel by dragging the bottom with a huge surf weight. 

Now, I do not get off my boat to wade!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Reel girl, i agree with your thinking regarding slapping the water. It might deter a passive shark, but i think it could also trigger one thats already in "feeding mode". Safer to leave the area quickly and calmly.


No no lol...you slap the shark, not the water. If they're not in rod range they're not bothering me.

TH


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

In my youth...I wuz 'bulletproof' like a bunch of you young 'uns...but the bulletproofing seems to have 'washed' off of me over the years...and a few exciting 'events'.. Now I have graduated to the 'perfectly good boat' school of thought.....:biggrin:


----------



## jlynn33 (Jul 8, 2009)

If you carry a stringer,,, in certain parts of the bay,,, and definitely in the surf,,, u are asking for it.... I know they are convenient,, but I have had too many fish snapped off to continue to do so.... This is by no means a full proof method,,,, but I do think it deters sharks more than an exposed trout on a stringer.... Got to Academy,, spend 50$ on coast guard certified life ring, spend another 15$ on a duck decoy bag,, I prefer the dark brown ones,,, and 4$ on zip ties from your local hardware store. I am not saying that a shark will never hit one of these, but I do think the duck blind bag is more of deterant than those pre-made do-nets u can buy, and definitely more than a stringer... Sharks arent the only risk, and that life ring could save your life, or someone elses....


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

Blueshoes said:


> dont let actually seeing a shark get you too worried, if youve ever spent any time out in the surf casting for specs and crossed the first or second gut, then most likely youve already had multiple run ins with large sharks and just didnt know it. They arent out there to scare and gnaw on people I promise lol.
> 
> I am much more afraid of rays


I don't plan to ever stop wading, it just made me realize that I didn't know what to do when actually confronted with a big shark... I nearly had a meltdown one day wading in the surf over a large shadow (a black trash bag) I spotted in a wave that crashed right in front of me... and that wasn't even the real deal. Lol.


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

They're just looking for an easy meal. They don't want you. And occasionally they even leave you some for dinner. These were the leftovers he didn't get on the first pass.


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

Trouthunter said:


> No no lol...you slap the shark, not the water. If they're not in rod range they're not bothering me.
> 
> TH


I've heard both... Slapping the water and slapping the shark. I must admit, I've always been skeptical about "slapping" anything. I can't see how an eight foot shark could be scared of a little rod tip, but this has actually worked for people?


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Reel Girl said:


> I've heard both... Slapping the water and slapping the shark. I must admit, I've always been skeptical about "slapping" anything. I can't see how an eight foot shark could be scared of a little rod tip, but this has actually worked for people?


The guide I was fishing with in Port O was workin'em over pretty good(he had the floating bucket we put our fish in) and it seemed to work. He was laughing and telling me, look at all these sharks....about 20 yards away from me. I was laughing and telling him, I ain't lookin, it's best I don't see!.....lol....

I told my buddy I was fishing with.....the good thing about all these sharks is it makes you forget about the sting rays.....


----------



## robolivar (Oct 7, 2011)

BretE said:


> I told my buddy I was fishing with.....the good thing about all these sharks is it makes you forget about the sting rays.....


Never thought of it that way...works for me.


----------



## Agwader (Feb 6, 2011)

Reel Girl said:


> Yep, one of my dad's friend's sons (was already grown, not a little boy) was attacked while wading... The shark bit him on his... Ummm, rump roast. Took a large chunk out of him, but he lived. I don't know exactly what went down prior to the attack, but I'm pretty sure that guy doesn't fish anymore.
> 
> I must be crazy to still wade after knowing that...


I believe that happened around Surfside about 10 years ago, it was almost dark and the kid had a stringer of fish close to his body or was reeling in a fish? They had to lifeflight him to Houston, I think he was about 16 if it was the same guy?


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> but this has actually worked for people?


Yes it does. People don't like getting slapped across the snoz with a rod neither do sharks. 

TH


----------



## Prof. Salt (May 6, 2014)

I have close calls with sharks every summer, and they really just want the free meal. One bull shark in particular shot within inches of my foot to eat a kingfish I was trying to gaff; thank goodness he was on target. He ate the fish and didn't touch me, but I quickly learned to pull my feet in the kayak while landing fish.

This bull ate over 36 inches of fish in one bite... He slapped the kayak as he stole my fish. Made it tough to get points in my tournament!


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

Prof. Salt said:


> This bull ate over 36 inches of fish in one bite... He slapped the kayak as he stole my fish. Made it tough to get points in my tournament!


Holy smokes, Salt!!!! That's intimidating! Do they ever intentionally bump your kayak??

I've learned a lot from this thread, it seems like the the thing to do is to remain calm, be especially careful when landing fish, and to make sure I know where my stringer is at all times.


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

Agwader said:


> I believe that happened around Surfside about 10 years ago, it was almost dark and the kid had a stringer of fish close to his body or was reeling in a fish? They had to lifeflight him to Houston, I think he was about 16 if it was the same guy?


I don't know if it was the same guy or not, but I think it was near Surfside... Happened a while ago.


----------



## Prof. Salt (May 6, 2014)

...and never use a stringer if fishing offshore. No I've never had one bump my kayak, but I don't usually sit and chum for them either. I think I hooked that big bull later in the afternoon, or one similar that was over 7 1/2 feet and would have weighed 350 or so. Another bull earlier in the summer ate the entire 20 lb jack crevalle that was being brought to the kayak. That beast was well over 8 feet, and we got both sharks to the kayak for video!



Reel Girl said:


> Holy smokes, Salt!!!! That's intimidating! Do they ever intentionally bump your kayak??
> 
> I've learned a lot from this thread, it seems like the the thing to do is to remain calm, be especially careful when landing fish, and to make sure I know where my stringer is at all times.


----------



## Surf Rodder (Jun 28, 2013)

*'Walkin' on the water' in Juno Beach, Florida*

I grew up on the coast in South Florida. One weekend my junior high youth group spent the night on Juno Beach with the intentions of helping sea turtles make their way to the water in the morning. Being an avid surfer at the time, and seeing the 4'-6' swells pealing off left and right, I and a friend, Robert Lilly, wanted to wade out to the line up to body surf. Youth pastor said "Yeah, go for it!" So we did.

When the sun rises early in the morning off the East Coast of Florida, the rising sun shimmers beautifully thru the blue green-clear waters of the swells. It has an almost surreal look to it. Robert and I caught a large wave together and got dumped on the sand bar, maybe just above waist high. We both stood up and waited for the rest of the set of waves to break before swimming back out. As we are wade-stroking our way back out, a large set of waves appeared. Suddenly, swimming from our right to our left (North for those of you that like directions) directly in front of us, maybe an honest 20' away, the black silhouette of a huge Hammerhead appeared. A good 10' - 12' feel or more. Neither of us knew it was a Hammerhead until it turned and we could see the broad expanse of its head. He and I looked at each other like bloody deer in headlights. The water warmed significantly as we raced back. I bet him to the shoreline. Neither of us knew whether the shark turned towards us or away, back to deeper water. It looked the same to us looking into the early morning swell. It didn't matter. He and I both spent the rest of the morning on the beach looking for stupid baby sea turtles...


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

A pilot friend of mine says the surf is loaded with large sharks that he has seen while flying along the beach when the water is clear. I've caught a few three foot ones on a top water fishing the surf. One time Last summer, I was catching trout about every cast and releasing them. My daughter was standing next to me and would reel in some of the fish. All of the sudden, she bolts for the shore screaming shark. I never saw it, but felt something large pass behind me. She said its fins were out of the water and it was 5 feet long. A few of the trout were bleeding and I'd wipe my hands on my shorts trying to clean them. I try not to do that anymore.


----------



## Yellow.mouth (May 10, 2013)

A teen got bit in surfside last year or the year before. I was fishing down there that day, there were tons of mullet in the water and it was dirty like its been this week. I dont like surf wading in those conditions for that reason...lotsa mullet in close bring the sharks in, and the dirty water makes cases of mistaken identity more common. A girl actually got bit last week as well. Some years we dont have any bites in texas, some years we have a few. I fish for them probably 15 or 20 times a year, and have caught as many 100 in a year, up to around 8 foot, almost all on casted baits. Theres plenty out there, fortunately the usually leave us alone!


----------



## Yellow.mouth (May 10, 2013)

Im probably on the cautious side, but i do the following...i dont use a stringer or donet in the surf, i dont wipe my hands on clothes after handling fish, i dont wear anything white red or silver, i dont trout fish if im getting a lot of action on my shark baits, i dont allow my kids past the first bar when its dirty and the mullet are in close. So far, its worked well for me!


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

I have had a few encounters but nothing drastic. One time had a (some) sharks take my trout..bluefish. Pulled pretty hard and new something was up..decided it was time to go two shore. I do not keep bluefish anymore, but a long stringer is helpful.
I generally use a donut type device for retaining fish in the surf and it it has been successful so far. 
Must say there is nothing like the feeling of having your stringer pulling at you knowing it should not be doing that....


----------



## Yellow.mouth (May 10, 2013)

Remember too, bull sharks, probably the most dangerous species in texas, dont mind shallow, brackish, or even fresh water. They have been caught in the trinity river and even lake livingston. The state record was caught in aransas bay. No need to give up wadefishing, but please be aware and use caution!


----------



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

Figured this was appropriate for this thread!!









Sun burn 
One name, one legend


----------



## BIGMIKE77 (May 2, 2009)

I will never forget my first encounter. I was 24 and my friend, 30 and spoiled by his father, just bought a new shallow water boat. It was just the 2 of us and he had enough experience from his father navigating the waters and fishing. We head out of west matagorda and he had bought me some expensive waders "to keep". We anchor up and get out and I remember, darn, we are shallow, this is like a foot deep. and then we walk almost chest deep or about 4-1/2 ft. He hooks up 3 trout almost immediately and I lose the only trout trying to net. I remember he gave me a "Pier Stringer" that was 30' long. He explained the alligator clips to hold the stringer ( at the time I did not know it was to release the stringer incase a shark grabbed your catch and didn't drag you under with it)
He is about 30 yards away and I hear him start cussing and I remember him saying "Fuc***** shark got my stringer!) And I look in the water about 30' in front of him and see a huge 8-9 footer. Well my survival instinct had me trudging back to the boat. My buddy yells at me to STOP. I am freaking out thinking this SOB must me coming up behind me, so I turn to punch this thing in the nose as I have heard works best, or eye gouge, and then My buddy yells, as I see him casting by the way, He won't bother us, just keep fishing.:work:
I do not even debate as I head back to the boat which was about 200 yards away. I start fishing from the boat and eventually after 10 minutes my buddy joins me. he says the shark scared all of the fish away anyway. We head to another spot and he tells me that he was scared just a tad so we will drift fish the rest of the day. And then he tells me that some of the biggest Bullsharks come from west matagorda :work:


----------



## Coyote B (Jul 31, 2012)

My buddy has a video (since has been lost, but I have seen it) of a big shark being rolled in the waves by 2 dolphins while he was wading in the Matagorda surf. You can see a big shark on its back and then 2 dolphins push it over and over into the waves. He needs to find the video.


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

BIGMIKE77 said:


> I do not even debate as I head back to the boat which was about 200 yards away. I start fishing from the boat and eventually after 10 minutes my buddy joins me.


I'm with you! That was my first encounter with a large shark and there was no way I was going to stay put. It blows my mind how some people can go on fishing like the sharks aren't there; even when they know they are... Freaks me out. People always tell me, "They won't mess with you... I promise!"; to which my response is, "Oh really? You speak shark? Do they tell you that when they swim between your legs?" Lol. In the back of my mind it's kind of like a suspicious bag on a sidewalk... Most people wouldn't go near it, but there's always that one that's curious and has to come open up the bag to investigate. That's what scares me... I don't mind a baby, but I don't want a big shark investigating! Lol... I'm going shallow or to the boat if I see a monster!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Back in the late 70's and early 80's I spent time working different offshore platforms and rigs for Halliburton. I remember one pilot who I flew with quite often always running the surf/beach to look at bikinis and the sharks in the water.

Adults, little kids all splashing away and having fun while just across the bar there were some really big sharks just cruising around. Seriously big sharks lol.

Biggest I saw was off of Bryan Beach one morning. Pilot said it was a Tiger shark...whatever it was it was huge. 30 feet away kids and adults in the water.

I think about that every time I step into the surf.

TH


----------



## Tail Chaser (May 24, 2004)

Bolivar pocket has to be the worst, or at least was the last time I fished there a good 6+ years ago. I've never seen so many sharks in one place.


----------



## BIGMIKE77 (May 2, 2009)

Reel Girl said:


> I'm with you! That was my first encounter with a large shark and there was no way I was going to stay put. It blows my mind how some people can go on fishing like the sharks aren't there; even when they know they are... Freaks me out. People always tell me, "They won't mess with you... I promise!"; to which my response is, "Oh really? You speak shark? Do they tell you that when they swim between your legs?" Lol. In the back of my mind it's kind of like a suspicious bag on a sidewalk... Most people wouldn't go near it, but there's always that one that's curious and has to come open up the bag to investigate. That's what scares me... I don't mind a baby, but I don't want a big shark investigating! Lol... I'm going shallow or to the boat if I see a monster!


 I usually only wade now about 3ft. after that incident. But my second ever encounter was a few years ago. We had been wading a spot for about an hour and the bite was real slow when we started, and then the last 30 minutes it was gone. I had 2 reds, buddy had a red and a 17" spec. We were walking to shore which was 300 yards away and a nice 5 ft black tip destroyed my buddies stringer with a very violent thrash. It was 10 foot behind us and I think I walked on water that day. And then I was wondering all day how long he had been lurking the area around us. I know bull sharks are more agressive and more likely to bite you than a Black Tip, but the way that thing thrashed, it looked more menacing.


----------



## ChaseB1991 (Nov 22, 2011)

Have only waded about 5-7 times (fish from boat mostly) and I've seen sharks on 2 trips. Shark was swimming between buddy and I. Probably about 4-5 feet. He didn't even seem rattled, slapped it with his rod tip like 3 times, then threw his lure out and kept talking about what he was talking about before. Haha. 

2 weeks ago throwin in the surf had a shark swim about 20 feet in front of us. Didn't get a good look but I left bc the fish were done anyhow. I'm sure the more often I get in the more often I'll see them.


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

ChaseB1991 said:


> I'm sure the more often I get in the more often I'll see them.


You better believe it!!!


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

Oh, and just a side note... Beware when people tell you they're taking you to the "pretty porpoise place"; because it's really a shark hole. Ahem... my Mojo!


----------



## dugue4 (May 29, 2012)

I have had trout eaten on two consecutive trips at SLP area. The second time i saw the thrashing and knew I was going in with less fish than what I had planned. Both times they didn't touch my flounder that were on the same stringer. 

Has anyone had a flounder taken off their stringer?


----------



## mertz09 (Nov 15, 2009)

Last week (wed.) me and 4 friends went to West Madagorda bay to wade. We had a good day, 40 trout . Durring the trip one of my friends headed to the boat in a hurry, seems he had a 5-6' black tip circle him. About 5 minutes later I had a fish take my bait and and then jump 3" out of the water and drop my bait. I thought mabe the shark was after him . Then about 30 minutes later another friend who was on my right and about 30yds away yells "oh no!!" I ask what?? and he said something hit his stringer that had 2 trout on it. The bas***d (shark) got one of his trout. We kept fishing and caught a few more and called it quits at about 1:30pm. Later found out from the friend who retreated to the boat that the trout he had caught was bleeding and shortly after he saw the shark. 

From all these accounts I can draw a few conclusions: A bleeding fish or even clothes with fish blood or strong smell can and will attrack sharks. also there are alot of shark encounters (like the ones I described) but very few shark bites.....

In my younger days I spent many a day at Jamaica beach, the Sea Wall or the pier at Surfside surfing. Had only a few shark encounters but never any problems.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> I usually only wade now about 3ft. after that incident.


Uhm Mike you do know that most shark attacks happen in 3 feet of water right?



TH


----------



## LarryG (Aug 12, 2005)

The further you go out, though, the lower you go on the food chain.


----------



## Cork & Jig (Jan 5, 2010)

My buddy was landing a trout with a net and was just about to grab the fish when a shark came and grabbed it, ripping the net from his hand.

It was a brand new net, so I told him to snag it and get it back. We've ran into quite a few sharks over the years and don't get too worked up about them anymore.


----------



## 3GENTS_Fishing (May 16, 2014)

We were out around Church Hill Flats last weekend when a 4ft bull showed himself to my BIL about 30 feet away. He was wading just off the shoreline. I was down working a reed line on a bend when the fish around me went nuts. I was a little distracted and saw a very large white flash just in front of me in a deeper cut and felt the swoosh of current go by. The bite was gone immediately. I got back to the boat and told them that the darn dolphin was chasing again. They've been thick around cold pass. Anyways, he let me know about the shark. We moved on. 

Fast forward to today, my FIL and son were around the same spot early and told me they heard a big splash behind them but thought it was a boat wake. Something didn't add up and both of them saw a 3-4 footer breaching the surface hitting bait. They've both logged a lot of time in the drink and said it was an awesome site. This was a first in that area for all of us, and it happened all over a period of 6 days. Weird!


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

This is why I won't go past my belly button (I'm 6'2"). If something happens at least I have a fighting chance to get back!


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

agonzales1981 said:


> This is why I won't go past my belly button (I'm 6'2"). If something happens at least I have a fighting chance to get back!


Seriously! My height (5'6") isn't working in my favor... Waist deep for me is knee deep for everyone else. Lol


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Reel Girl said:


> Seriously! My height (5'6") isn't working in my favor... Waist deep for me is knee deep for everyone else. Lol


Get some platform shoes to wade in lol


----------

